

Apple iOS Losing Market Share to Android - mahmud
http://www.geekwithlaptop.com/apple-ios-losing-market-share-to-android

======
dagw
It would be interesting to see that graph plotted in raw numbers rather than
in percentages. My guess is that iOS isn't actually losing existing customers
to Android, but that Android is picking up more of the first time smart phone
buyers.

~~~
jonhendry
It would be useful to consider only people buying Android whose carrier also
offers iPhones. That'd remove other variables like "doesn't want to/cannot
change carriers".

~~~
jokermatt999
Until the iPhone is actually on other carriers (not just eternally rumored),
that's somewhat irrelevant. It'd be interesting for the projected marketshare,
though.

------
mahmud
Also this recent Bloomberg article has less rossy reporting on the
difficulties facing Android, despite itself massive growth, and even bigger
potential.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-09-02/android-app-
develop...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-09-02/android-app-developers-
endure-lower-sales-in-search-of-growth.html)

------
whalesalad
McDonalds has more marketshare than In-N-Out, and a bigger menu. However, the
people eating at In-N-Out are having a much better experience enjoying their
vastly more delicious food :)

~~~
mahmud
Terrible argument. Neither Google nor Apple make the "menus", third party
developers do. If you can make a high quality Android app, by your own
argument, it should be appreciated and rewarded by users starved for quality.

~~~
d_r
Really? It's true that the developers make the "menus" but Google and Apple
make the "restaurant," to continue the analogy.

Having recently acquired an Android phone for dev purposes, I find the UI,
built-in controls, installing apps, settings, etc. all completely jarring
compared to iPhone.

(Off-topic, I love the Android SDK though, and being able to use Eclipse is
great.)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Is there some catch all term or concept for someone saying "my new thing (or a
thing I tried out for a short period) is different from my old thing and
therefore uncomfortable to me with my expectations and habits and so I declare
it inferior"? I get the feeling we're going to hearing that a lot as the
iPhone early adopters shift to Android and after reading so many worthless
Windows->Mac, Windows->Linux and Mac->Linux switching stories that just repeat
this error at great length it would be good to be able to put a name to this
concept and short-circuit it this time.

